# Queen Triggerfish



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3915

well i am pretty sure i am goin to be getting a queen trigger this weekend from saltwaterfish.com and i was just wondering if anyone had any info on the queen triggerfish. by what i read from some of the people on there they sound really really aggressive fish and thats the kind of fish i like. i have a 150 and need ot know if that would be big enough to house one casue i have read they get 24 inches. it is just one beautiful fish.
thanks, J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I know that if you don't pick the proper tank mate, eventually they will be toast. This is supposed to be the meanest of all trigs with the titan trig (QT's notorious for being aggressive toward scuba divers). Beauty of a fish tho. I still like the coloring on the Clown Trigger better and you have a better chance of housing other fish with the Clown. As far as size goes I highly doubt that thing will get up to 24" in a home aquaria. Buy this bad boy and post some pics. Good luck brotha.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

this thread will help...

http://www.grimreefers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4806


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> I know that if you don't pick the proper tank mate, eventually they will be toast. This is supposed to be the meanest of all trigs with the titan trig (QT's notorious for being aggressive toward scuba divers). Beauty of a fish tho. I still like the coloring on the Clown Trigger better and you have a better chance of housing other fish with the Clown. As far as size goes I highly doubt that thing will get up to 24" in a home aquaria. Buy this bad boy and post some pics. Good luck brotha.
> [snapback]979143[/snapback]​


yeah thanks man, yeah im really pretty sure that i am getting it. when i do i will post pics of it on here. one guy said in the post that i put on there that his bit him and he had to get stiches, the same guy also said that they will attack scuba divers. man this is goin to be a great fish.








J-Rod


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what do you currently have in your tank?

cause with a queen trigger they will be wiped out within time


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

just like some of the women i dated! Soo pretty, but devils and they will wreck you!

Hhaha, dont be fooled by such a pretty fish, although i'd buy one if i had the tank space and the right tank mates


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

the one im goin to order is about 3 inches long. it will be goin in a tank witha lunar wrasse and a fuzzy dwarf lion but im gointo have to watch it with my fuzzy dwarf, i know my lunar could stand his own ground though. the queen isn't stayin in that tank though. im sealing my 55 back up so i can put it in there then it will be moved to a 150 after that. yes i am aware though that they are really aggressive fish and really can't be housed with anything, thats why i want one.
J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

What about an undulated aggressive but more around the 12" size. I would not put anything with a large queen no matter wrasse other trig large puffer, eel. It will kill them all. They are crazy in the head.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

like everyone one has said very very aggresive, very aggresive.. tehy will take out everything in the tanks and it better be a huge tank because they get really big, bigger then a 150 will provide space for..

good luck, pretty fish but personally not worth it to have a humongo tank for one fish..


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I am not sure you can put anything with a Queen. My guess would be a grouper or a soapfish. Good luck with the Queen most majestic of the Triggers.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> I know that if you don't pick the proper tank mate, eventually they will be toast. This is supposed to be the meanest of all trigs with the titan trig (QT's notorious for being aggressive toward scuba divers). Beauty of a fish tho. I still like the coloring on the Clown Trigger better and you have a better chance of housing other fish with the Clown. As far as size goes I highly doubt that thing will get up to 24" in a home aquaria. Buy this bad boy and post some pics. Good luck brotha.
> [snapback]979143[/snapback]​


Yah, there's a saying that if triggerfish grew as big as sharks, there'd be no humans going into the ocean, EVER!

These things are built like tanks! A serrated, sharp knife has a tough time cutting through their skin. Their teeth are like bucktoothed piranha's, wicked and vicious looking, and really powerful - you definitely don't wanna get nipped.

Very intelligent, too, they make friends on reefs where people feed them, very cool fish.

And did I mention, VERY tasty! hahaha...it's true.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

so a 150 might be to small for a queen? also im not looking to get anything else in the aquarium with it, i would just like to have a queen trigger in the tank by itself. i love triggers and i think the queen is just so beautiful. thank you for all your info. everyone. if anyone has anymore info please leave more info on them.
J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The 150 would be a very tight fit, But its too small for the other fish that are going to be in there with the queen. Theres a 10 inch queen at a lfs near me, and that thing lunges at you like it wants to kill you. LOL. No one will buy it because it could take a finger off in a second. NO piranha has anything on that bad boy.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> The 150 would be a very tight fit, But its too small for the other fish that are going to be in there with the queen. Theres a 10 inch queen at a lfs near me, and that thing lunges at you like it wants to kill you. LOL. No one will buy it because it could take a finger off in a second. NO piranha has anything on that bad boy.
> [snapback]980090[/snapback]​


hahaha, alright alright. im just getting it clear now, i am *not* having any other fish with the queen triggerfish in the 150. it is goin to be in there by itself, the only thing in there. thats why i want a queen though for its real aggressive nature. the trigger has always been my favorite sw fish becasue of how aggressive they are. my dad has always been into community tank fish but i never have, i always went after the fish that hated other fish.
J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

They are beautiful. Good luck!


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> The 150 would be a very tight fit, But its too small for the other fish that are going to be in there with the queen. Theres a 10 inch queen at a lfs near me, and that thing lunges at you like it wants to kill you. LOL. No one will buy it because it could take a finger off in a second. NO piranha has anything on that bad boy.
> [snapback]980090[/snapback]​


Damn, if this guy where at a LFS near me I would be way to temped to pick him up. Well maybe if I had about 1500$ to spend on a 200 gallon set up, hah. As far as community vs. a single fish, I like a community tank more, and who knows you might end up with a docile QT, if you are a person that gets bored quickly (like me) I would go with something like an adult snow flake or zebra moray (relatively cheap) or a mean grouper with it. Cuz once that QT is established in its territory you won't be able to add anything. It's worth a try and also remember that at 3-4" that QT isnt gunna be that mean bad ass that you think it will be so don't be dissappointed, I'm sure that by a year you won't be able to do any tank work with out some long ass rubber gloves. Post some pics for sure and if I were you I would call and order, just so they don't give you the lame QT they have had for a year that no one wants. good luck brotha.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

fredweezy said:


> Raptor said:
> 
> 
> > The 150 would be a very tight fit, But its too small for the other fish that are going to be in there with the queen. Theres a 10 inch queen at a lfs near me, and that thing lunges at you like it wants to kill you. LOL. No one will buy it because it could take a finger off in a second. NO piranha has anything on that bad boy.
> ...


yeah thanks again man, yeah im hoping that that it isn't mean when i get it casue im puting it in with my lunar wrasse and fuzzy dwarf lion to start out with. and when my 55 is done im doin some switching. i emailed saltwaterfish today to find out some more info about the fish also.
J-Rod


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> so a 150 might be to small for a queen? also im not looking to get anything else in the aquarium with it, i would just like to have a queen trigger in the tank by itself. i love triggers and i think the queen is just so beautiful. thank you for all your info. everyone. if anyone has anymore info please leave more info on them.
> J-Rod
> [snapback]980059[/snapback]​


No it would not. My father had one in a 55 for about 5 years, it quickly consumed everthying it could catch...that being everything. They are tough as nais, we have one at work that is about 1' and has been returned 2 times for aggrsion and it was CR....im trying to load a vid of me feeding it now.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there is no such thing as a docile queen..your fuzzy will meet its doom piece by piece and thats a promise..coming straight from a guy that tried to mixs lions and triggers together and has experience raising them..the queen will pluck it like a chicken.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i think the problem with the 150 snt the fact its too small to keep other fish with the queen, i think its that the 150 isnt wide enough when that thing is full grown, its the swimming and turning space not the water volume..


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

thePACK said:


> there is no such thing as a docile queen..your fuzzy will meet its doom piece by piece and thats a promise..coming straight from a guy that tried to mixs lions and triggers together and has experience raising them..the queen will pluck it like a chicken.
> [snapback]980812[/snapback]​


What kind of trigger have you seen pull apart a lion?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Pretty much all will. Maybe not the crosshatch, bluethroat, or sargassum triggers, but i never tried to mix a lion with my sargassum and bluethroat, But they play nice with the other fish for now.
Those three are the most timid of the species, but they are still triggers.
Prepare to have that queen digging up all your substrate, I'd definately use big sized crushed cora, unless you dont mind sandstorms.l


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you name it i seened..personally in my care..i seened clown and queen rip into my lionfish,just one day they snapped....thinking i could swing it just turned into a disater..


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I have witness this at an LFS. They had unpacked a awesome black Hawiann niger and he was not even affeceted by the travel went right over and ripped a lion up good. And these a docile triggers.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i think the problem with the 150 snt the fact its too small to keep other fish with the queen, i think its that the 150 isnt wide enough when that thing is full grown, its the swimming and turning space not the water volume..
> [snapback]981295[/snapback]​


i higly doubt a queen would not thrive in a 150, ours got ver 10" in a 55, took about 3 years to reach full size. As for turning space they turn on a dime, highly agile for such a large fish.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Scolopendra said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i think the problem with the 150 snt the fact its too small to keep other fish with the queen, i think its that the 150 isnt wide enough when that thing is full grown, its the swimming and turning space not the water volume..
> ...


im not sure about home aquariums but the queen trigger gets 24 in the wild. i would say it gets quite bigger then 10 in an aquarium though.

J-Rod


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Scolopendra said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


24" is the max in the ocean, ive never seen a CR one over 13". The one we have in our store came outta a BIG system. Way way over 150 and was in there from the get go but kept killing fish.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Scolopendra said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > Scolopendra said:
> ...


yeah the one im planing on getting is just 3 or 4 inches so it wouldn't be goin in the 150 anytime soon anyways. i just can't wait to get it, i love the extremely aggressive fish. im goin to have to wait though a lil longer (like 4 more day) casue i had to get some stuff today for my salt aquarium and i need to get some extra cash.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well i ordered the queen triggerfish today and im thinking it will be in, in about 3 day







thanks for all your guys help. i will get some pics of it on here when i get it.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

MY QUEEN TRIGGER HAS BEEN SHIPPED AND IS ON ITS WAY!







it's goin to be here tomorrow. man i can't wait, im so excited. thank you all again for all of your help. i will get some pics of it when my digital camera is working.







:yaya:







:yaya:

J-Rod


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> MY QUEEN TRIGGER HAS BEEN SHIPPED AND IS ON ITS WAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet dude, good luck with that mean ass fish.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well i got my queen trigger inb yesterday. man that is one mean fish. the big was leaking from where he was trying to get out and there was water all in the box. when i put him in the aquarium he was trying to bite me when i was testing the water. he also picks up 2 inch hermit crabs and takes em to the top of the tank and drops em. when my brother gets his camera working i will be sure to get pics. it is such a beautiful fish.thanks again for all of your guys help.

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would teach him who's boss right now. Thats one fish you dont want, wanting a piece of ya. Chase him around with a net so he fears ya.
Congrads on the pick up! Keep a piece of dead stony coral in there for him to naw on. Oh triggers love to munch on muscles with the shell on.
That will help them with their teeth as well. They need to work them down so their beaks dont get too big, and it prevents them from eating. 
Wait till you hear them chompers cracking down. You'll know the sound when ya hear it.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Raptor said:


> I would teach him who's boss right now. Thats one fish you dont want, wanting a piece of ya. Chase him around with a net so he fears ya.
> Congrads on the pick up! Keep a piece of dead stony coral in there for him to naw on. Oh triggers love to munch on muscles with the shell on.
> That will help them with their teeth as well. They need to work them down so their beaks dont get too big, and it prevents them from eating.
> Wait till you hear them chompers cracking down. You'll know the sound when ya hear it.
> [snapback]991645[/snapback]​


My CT even chomps down on parts of my skimmer and overflow, he has gotten nutty recently.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

now i like the fish thinking he is a badass. he alreday knows when i lift the lid it is time to eat. he will follow your finger from the outside of the glass also. yeah i know what u are talking about the cracking noise when they eat or bite things. when i saw how big he was when i got him i had to put my lunar wrasse and lion in another tank. he would of killed em ina heartbeat. the lunar wrasse and lion are doin fine though form the movie both eating and swimming around just fine. oh yeah, the queen trigger has some white blotches on both sides. is this normal for young queens to have since they are goin through a color change? i have some big pieces of lava rock that have been in that aquarium for a long time and he bites at it. would that help with the keeping the teeth down?

J-Rod


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Can you get a pic? Doesent sound normal. Could be ammoni aburns from shipping, But a pic would clear that up.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Can you get a pic? Doesent sound normal. Could be ammoni aburns from shipping, But a pic would clear that up.
> [snapback]993331[/snapback]​


i can't get any pics until my brother gets his camera fixed. it messed up when i was taking pics. of my lion and puttin em on here.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_11_03/pr...36d73937808125c

Raptor i couldn't get a pic yet but i think this is the same queen that i ordered from saltwaterfish.com. it has the same white blotches on it.

J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

So you got a queen good fn luck with it. Glad you moved other fish out. They are crazy in the head. Be careful when doing anything around the tank they will ram it.


----------



## Fish Finder (Mar 25, 2005)

i hope you know that with good watter conditions that this fish will live a long time i have a friend that got one in 1982 and he still has him in his 350g tank. wow 23 years with the same fish now that's a little scary


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

weidjd said:


> So you got a queen good fn luck with it. Glad you moved other fish out. They are crazy in the head. Be careful when doing anything around the tank they will ram it.
> [snapback]995379[/snapback]​


haha, yeah thanks. i love that lil fish. he is alreday pretty aggressive. i know i had to move my wrasse and lion from when the queen was in the bag sitting in the water and he was wanting to go after my hand through the bag while i was checking the salt level. right now he is in a 20 gallon by him self, besides like 4 big hermit crabs that he is quite intrested in. i just got done with my 55 tonight. so im thinking in about 2 days it will be up and running so its not goin to be to much longer after that tell he is in a 55 and my wrasse and lion can go back to their old home. i still haven't though of a name for him yet, my girlfriend told me to name em princess and im thinking thats pretty good casue he is just a complete badass and not afraid of anyhting.my brother is sending in his digital camera tomorrow i think to the manufature for them to see what is wrong with it and when he gets it back i will be sure to get a up to date pic of my 55 with the queen and my 20 with the wrasse and lion.

J-Rod


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Fish Finder said:


> i hope you know that with good watter conditions that this fish will live a long time i have a friend that got one in 1982 and he still has him in his 350g tank. wow 23 years with the same fish now that's a little scary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i have heard of ****** living for 30 years. eventually i would like to upgrade from a 150 to a 300.

J-Rod


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

As long as you take good care and keep the water changes constant they are very hardy so who knows how long he will live. Princess that is a good one. GL with him.


----------

